# Berdoll Sawmill



## Bean_counter (Feb 14, 2019)

so I met @Tony and Jim @JR Parks at a sawmill outside of Austin on Monday. We got to take a tour of the place which was awesome. The size of some of the pecan logs we saw were incredible. At the end we got to dig through the cutoff pile. I scored a ton of pecan bowl blanks and spent the past 2 days processing them into blanks and rough turning some salad bowls. Just hope they dont crack. Here are a few pics of the adventure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## CWS (Feb 14, 2019)

Sounds like a good day. Nice looking blanks.


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 14, 2019)

Me and my buddy George was there couple weeks ago ... had a great time digging through those same piles


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 14, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Me and my buddy George was there couple weeks ago ... had a great time digging through those same piles



There were huge pieces of pecan. No way I’d bring that much home again. Way to hard to process and I’m sure I’ll lose at least half of it to checking due to my climate here


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2019)

It was a good time and some awesome wood. Check out this Mesquite burl log!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 14, 2019)

Tony said:


> It was a good time and some awesome wood. Check out this Mesquite burl log!
> View attachment 160712 View attachment 160713


You should have bought that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 14, 2019)

That’s gonna be amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 14, 2019)

that should be illegal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tony said:


> It was a good time and some awesome wood. Check out this Mesquite burl log!
> View attachment 160712 View attachment 160713


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 14, 2019)

I have to add........my dad way back in the day (early 70s) would spend a week in Ozona, Tx and when you say pecan tree, that is the type of log I think of. Of course, the only wood working my dad did back then was with oak or pine; I never even knew what a burl was.

I have stated this before on this site as well: I can't even imagine mesquite even coming close to that size. The west Texas stuff and on up into the panhandle (my west Texas is Midland and Kermit) had nothing of any size; guess everyone was trying to kill it off. The stuff I now see blows my mind and I am a solid convert!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 14, 2019)

@Gdurfey where did you grow up? I’m in Lubbock and like you the mesquite around here and Midessa area are just brush. Closer you get to San Angelo they get huge. Some of the biggest and straightest mesquite I’ve ever seen was in San Angelo (@woodman6415 country)


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 14, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> @Gdurfey where did you grow up? I’m in Lubbock and like you the mesquite around here and Midessa area are just brush. Closer you get to San Angelo they get huge. Some of the biggest and straightest mesquite I’ve ever seen was in San Angelo (@woodman6415 country)



Grew up in Midland, born in Kermit; lived in Midland from 67 to 1977. I just wasn't looking for it back when i was a kid as we were around San Angelo all the time. Now, when I head to family around Stephenville, I cut through Lubbock and Snyder and I am constantly looking for it now. Much larger than the bush stuff I grew up with around Snyder, but I still don't see "trees"..... Next time I am through (no telling when) want to look up several of the Texas gang on this site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 14, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> Grew up in Midland, born in Kermit; lived in Midland from 67 to 1977. I just wasn't looking for it back when i was a kid as we were around San Angelo all the time. Now, when I head to family around Stephenville, I cut through Lubbock and Snyder and I am constantly looking for it now. Much larger than the bush stuff I grew up with around Snyder, but I still don't see "trees"..... Next time I am through (no telling when) want to look up several of the Texas gang on this site.



Yep hit me up next time you’re through here. I go to Colorado for work at least once a month.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 14, 2019)

Awesome but I don’t see any woodbarter hats

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Awesome but I don’t see any woodbarter hats



Look closer at mine Lou.


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 14, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Awesome but I don’t see any woodbarter hats



Tony has one and until they look a little less old man I will stick to my Texas Tech hat


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> Tony has one and until they look a little less old man I will stick to my Texas Tech hat



Dam kids......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2019)

Wait....Tonys in a picture? Where?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> Tony has one and until they look a little less old man I will stick to my Texas Tech hat




Whoa there....I picked out some good ones. 
You don't like the camo ones? Thems not old manish. 
The tricolor is cool too....


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 14, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Whoa there....I picked out some good ones. You don't like the camo ones? Thems not old manish. The tricolor is cool too....


 
How about you let me pick them out next time for the younger crowd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 14, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Whoa there....I picked out some good ones.
> You don't like the camo ones? Thems not old manish.
> The tricolor is cool too....



Honestly the only one I’ve ever seen is Tony’s but he could be aging the hat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> How about you let me pick them out next time for the younger crowd



You can pick one and we'll vote on it....deal?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 14, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> You can pick one and we'll vote on it....deal?



Marc I’m just joking I’ve only seen Tony’s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> You can pick one and we'll vote on it....deal?



Don't let the kids make choices Marc, they don't know what they're doing!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 14, 2019)

Tony said:


> Don't let the kids make choices Marc, they don't know what they're doing!!!!!


 We should model it after the MAGA hat

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> Marc I’m just joking I’ve only seen Tony’s



I'm not ruffled man. It's all swell n good homie....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> We should model it after the MAGA hat



I almost did that too....
And funny tidbit, when I was mailing em, the po guy asked if they were maga hats. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 14, 2019)

I was there in January but she never mentioned a cutoff pile...phooeeey
Look closely at the two sections, on the pallets, of the pecan trunk in the 2nd picture. That's actually the crotch of that tree that was hollow and split apart. Turn one of them around to face the other one and that's how it was together. It's also upside down!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 15, 2019)

Couple more

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Leroy Blue (Apr 9, 2019)

Looks like Hog Heaven to me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

